# Freshwater StoneFish



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Anyone ever keep one? I saw one at a LFS, it was for 50 bux. I asked the guy what it was and wat not he told me that they are awsome fish, and that their dorsal is extremely venemous....more potent than a LionFish. I saw him feeding it and the way that thing hunts is amazing....and looks super mean.

Anyway, i was going to get it but the venemous part scared me off...I took two pics, ill have them up.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Here's a good site with pics and info.

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Oddball,%20Stonefish.htm


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yea, thats the first page i found when i came home and googled this awsome fish.

Too bad its venemous though


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

those are awesome my lfs has them, how well do you think theyll do with tank mates?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

This species is best suited for a saltwater or brackish water tank containing tank mates that are too large to fit into its cavernous mouth. A heavy brackish water of 2.5 % to 3% salinity (density 1.020-1.024) is suggested.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

rchan11 said:


> This species is best suited for a saltwater or brackish water tank containing tank mates that are too large to fit into its cavernous mouth. A heavy brackish water of 2.5 % to 3% salinity (density 1.020-1.024) is suggested.


1.024 is considered marine and no longer brackish.
i was hopeing i can house one thats 2-3in with my green spotted puffers i guess that wont work if they require 1.024


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It's best to keep them in a saltwater tank. "Freshwater" stonefish is used to distinguish it from the saltwater variety.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

well, from my research on these guys...they are hardy and will accespt freshwater or brackish. But its Preffered to keep them in brackish. I saw nothing about keeping it in a full saltwater enviornment.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

HAH i found this hilarious...i want this fish!...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> well, from my research on these guys...they are hardy and will accespt freshwater or brackish. But its Preffered to keep them in brackish. I saw nothing about keeping it in a full saltwater enviornment.


Here's the info.

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/misc...terLionfish.php


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I saw one and almost bought it...venoumnous for sure. They arent too active I dont think


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

i kept one before. It's an ambush predator, and so as said previously it ain't too active.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

i would love to have one..but that active part killed it...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wow, thats really cool. i never heard of such a thing. 
put that on the list of fish i have to research and one day own.

it looks like grimace from sesame street


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nick G said:


> wow, thats really cool. i never heard of such a thing.
> put that on the list of fish i have to research and one day own.
> 
> it looks like grimace from sesame street


Grimace was the purple dude from Mickey D's.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

true, i think i was confusing grimace and the trash can guy from sesame street.... but all three look similiar if you as me.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nick G said:


> true, i think i was confusing grimace and the trash can guy from sesame street.... but all three look similiar if you as me.


I can see that, but we already have a fish called an "Oscar".


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah which looks exactly like:








from star wars


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

I had one that was 6".. he choked on feeders.. he had 4 goldfish lodged in his throat.. I haven't bought any more as they are supposed to be really hard to keep alive.. mine was in brackish at 1.010


----------

